# Thermaltake Floe Riing 240 mit anderer Wärmeleitpaste



## MPille (4. Oktober 2019)

*Thermaltake Floe Riing 240 mit anderer Wärmeleitpaste*

Ich baue mir gerade einen Rechner auf. Als CPU Kühler soll der oben genannte verwendet werden. Jetzt ist ja schon von Werk aus Wärmeleitpaste drauf.
Ich habe aber auch noch ne MX 4 da. 
Sollte ich vielleicht eher diese verwenden?


----------



## DaveManCB (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Thermaltake Floe Riing 240 mit anderer Wärmeleitpaste*

Das bleibt dir Überlassen, es wird 2-3Grad unterschied machen.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Thermaltake Floe Riing 240 mit anderer Wärmeleitpaste*

Macht kein großen Unterschied, kannst machen was dir lieber ist.
Die MX-4 ist schon eine sehr gute WLP und die bevorzuge ich bei mir auch immer.


----------



## MPille (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Thermaltake Floe Riing 240 mit anderer Wärmeleitpaste*

Ist es eigentlich egal wie ich den Radiator einbaue? Ursprünglich wollte ich oben ausblasend einbauen. Jetzt habe ich mich aber doch für Front einblasend entschieden. Somit ist der Radiator etwas tiefer wie die Pumpe.
Spielt das ne Rolle?


----------



## IICARUS (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Thermaltake Floe Riing 240 mit anderer Wärmeleitpaste*

Den Radiator tiefer zu verbauen ist nicht so gut, denn es wird immer etwas Luft im System sein und dieses sammelt sich immer am höchsten Punkt an. Sammelt sich nun die Luft bei dir in der Pumpe ist es nicht gut. Die Pumpe könnte Geräusche verursachen und wenn sie Luft zieht mit der Zeit auch defekt gehen.

Ansonsten ist es egal wo der Radiator verbaut wird, hat alles seine Vorteil und Nachteile.

*Oben:* Vorteil Grafikkarte wird mit frischer Luft von vorne versorgt, Nachteil der Prozessor wird etwas wärmer da der Radiator die vorgewärmte Luft zum Kühlen bekommt.

*Forne:* Der Radiator kann mit der Umgebungstemperatur aus dem Raum kühlen und kühlt somit den Prozessor ein paar Grad besser. Nachteil, Grafikkarte und das System bekommen die vorgewärmte Luft vom Radiator ab. In einem Fall von mir hat sich dadurch die Temperatur der Grafikkarte um 5-7°C verschlechtert.

Das Thema ist etwas umstritten und ich gehe jetzt auch nicht weiter darauf ein, aber wenn hinten ein Lufter am Gehäuse verbaut ist und die Rückseite durch ein Lochblech gut die Wärme ableiten kann würde ich sogar den Radiator oben verbauen aber nicht raus blasend sondern rein blasen.

Ich habe so mein Radiator verbaut und auch die AIO aus dem Rechner meines Sohnes.
Bei uns passen alle Temperaturen und der Prozessor kann so 5-10°C kühler werden.

Ansonsten ist eine AIO eine vormontierte Wasserkühlung und auch wenn es etwas Aufwand ist könntest du alle drei Varianten für dich austesten und schauen was dir besser gefällt.


----------



## the_villaiNs (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Thermaltake Floe Riing 240 mit anderer Wärmeleitpaste*

Gab von Kyle (Bitwit) glaub ich mal n Test dazu, was besser ist. Allerdings IICARUS schon sagt, sehr Abhängig von vielen Variablen.
Mit dem Intake von hinten, könnte ich mir bei mir auch vorstellen den Radi oben anzubauen - der passt nur leider nicht nach oben in meiner Gehäusewahl. 

/e: jap war Kyle - guckst du hier: YouTube
Da ist aber glaub die von IICARUS vorgeschlagene Methode mit dem Backintake nicht dabei.


----------



## MPille (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Thermaltake Floe Riing 240 mit anderer Wärmeleitpaste*

Ich habe jetzt nen Noctua Luftkühler drin und bin 7 Grad kühler und leiser. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N975F mit Tapatalk


----------

